# Before and after 20 gallon WH.



## Brian Ayres (Sep 9, 2012)

This was a WH in a national plumbing supplier's office ceiling. They called and said water was bubbling up from the slab and asked me to bring a jackhammer. 
When I arrived they'd traced it to above the ceiling in an old mezzanine loft filled with HVAC equipment. 

I replaced it with stock they supplied.... It's tough trying to sell a WH to a supplier for a profit! ;-)

Here it is afterward. 
Added seismic bracing, installed a stand to allow for the seismic straps.
Added an expansion tank set to buildings pressure. 

Re-piped the new drain pan and re-piped a couple feet of copper.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks like it could take a mighty hit if ever there is a earthquake.

Wheres the N36?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Are those alternate ports on top?

If so, use those and save the N36 :yes:


----------



## Brian Ayres (Sep 9, 2012)

GREENPLUM said:


> Looks like it could take a mighty hit if ever there is a earthquake.
> 
> Wheres the N36?


Vacuum relief valves aren't required. In fact, i've never even seen one!


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Brian Ayres said:


> View attachment 20172
> <snip>
> 
> Seismic bracing? Here in the east we don't have to bother with it, but I do have a question. Is it to prevent a w/h from falling on a person, it it to stop the connection pipes from breaking off in an earthquake. I would assume that is the answer. I can see that on gas ... whereas you would
> ...


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Brian Ayres said:


> Vacuum relief valves aren't required. In fact, i've never even seen one!


Actually it is required when you have side ports and why the flexible supply lines?


----------



## Brian Ayres (Sep 9, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Actually it is required when you have side ports and why the flexible supply lines?


Not required in the Oregon version of the UPC. There is a deletion < in section 505.6. I assume that's where vacuum relief would be...? I've been plumbing here for 14 years and have never seen even one vacuum relief valve and I've replaced hundreds of water heaters and serviced 1000+. 


Nothing wrong with flex connections.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Actually it is required when you have side ports and *why the flexible supply lines?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I'm not sure about Oregon, but in California they are required by code


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Brian Ayres said:


> Not required in the Oregon version of the UPC. There is a deletion < in section 505.6. I assume that's where vacuum relief would be...? I've been plumbing here for 14 years and have never seen even one vacuum relief valve and I've replaced hundreds of water heaters and serviced 1000+.
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with flex connections.



Interesting... I've seen water heaters vacuum lock when they are either not present or not working.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Vacuum breaker is required if it is a side fed water heater, forget what your code says. Pull that piece of paper out of the water heater box and see what the folks who made the water heater say about it.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it is required when you have side ports and *why the flexible supply lines?[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Shouldn't the T&P drain be closer to the floor ?


----------



## Brian Ayres (Sep 9, 2012)

easttexasplumb said:


> Vacuum breaker is required if it is a side fed water heater, forget what your code says. Pull that piece of paper out of the water heater box and see what the folks who made the water heater say about it.


Sorry, you will have to do better than telling me what you think is required. I'm looking at AO Smith's installation manual. 

"INSTALL VACUUM RELIEF IN COLD WATER INLET A REQUIRED BY LOCAL CODE."

Am I missing something?


----------



## Brian Ayres (Sep 9, 2012)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Shouldn't the T&P drain be closer to the floor ?


It's just over an inch above the pan. And the pan is extra large. Should be fine.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I always put relief pipe IN the pan. 

Regarding the vacuum relief valve. ICC code book


----------

